

A flying robot that can walk [video] - MichaelAO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZhtJ0GGnOg#t=39

======
GrantS
Official project website with video and earlier publications:
[http://lis.epfl.ch/DALER](http://lis.epfl.ch/DALER)

Official press release from this week with more details on the recent paper:
[http://actu.epfl.ch/news/a-flying-robot-that-can-
walk-4/](http://actu.epfl.ch/news/a-flying-robot-that-can-walk-4/)

It's amusing to note that the primary author of the paper (Ludovic Daler)
created a meaningful acronym for the project that matches his last name
(DALER: Deployable Air-Land Exploration Robot).

